# Horon Watches Prepares To Launch With The Ocean Hunter: A Handsome Diver Watch For All Occasions



## Ron From Texas

Nice looking watch for the money. The bezel looks a bit like a Seamaster.


----------



## TaxMan

The only thing I would suggest is for the bracelet, switch to a female center link on the end links. That effective lug-to-lug looks looooonnnnnggggg.


----------



## watchobserver

Which flavor of the SW-200-1 will you adopt?


----------



## superkakoly

In my opinion it is an elegant watch


----------



## VaEagle

I think that's a nice looking watch that is sufficiently distinguishable from other dive watches in a number of ways that it merits consideration - which is not an easy thing to do without going too far. I especially like the sectors and texture of the dial.


----------



## TaxMan

VaEagle said:


> I think that's a nice looking watch that is sufficiently distinguishable from other dive watches in a number of ways that it merits consideration - which is not an easy thing to do without going too far. I especially like the sectors and texture of the dial.


I second that. Any new dive watch that doesn’t immediately elicit a “Meh, just another dive watch” reaction from me is rare.

I’ve seen too much, man. Too much.


----------



## TypeSly

I love that dial!I have too many divers, or else I'd be buying.


----------



## redSLED

I do like the date at 6 o'clock.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

In before someone tries to reduce it to its moveme- uh, too late...


----------



## Fahoo Forays

Drill the lugs thru, tho. Why this isn't SOP with every tool watch is beyond me...


----------



## Mediocre

Good looking watch, obviously inspired but unique enough to stand on it's own


----------



## terrasur

Dials are cool. Bit weird to match the lume on the seconds hand to the lume on the bezel considering the dive bezel function is based around the minute hand. Lume on the date wheel and crown is super cool.

Not a huge fan of the long male endlinks or the seamaster bezel but to each their own. Also confused by the two tone bezel on the meteorite dial one, suggesting a GMT without the GMT function.


----------



## watchobserver

Fahoo Forays said:


> In before someone tries to reduce it to its moveme- uh, too late...


If you refer to my post, it’s just a curiosity. I like what I see so far, but I wait for some more pictures.


----------



## Chris Hughes

It’s very influenced by the Seamaster 300M case and bezel. I like the smooth, fluid lines. The dial is very impressive too.


----------



## seadial

I would rather a dive watch have graduations all the way around the bezel if it is going to be used as a dive watch.


----------



## robaruba

interesting dials


----------



## joeshoup

Great work. Hands are evocative of the Seamaster too, but Ruth a more interesting case shape and, thank God, no doofy He valve that no one will ever use. 

Drilled lugs and minute ticks all the way along the bezel would sell me on this one. I actually use my dive bezels for timing stuff!


----------



## Munks337

I prefer a solid case back in a diver.


----------



## heartwatches

Aaron Brzozowski said:


> We are living in something of a golden era for watch microbrands, with small, nimble boutique watchmakers starting up all the time, offering collectors and aficionados outstandingly high-quality, handsome watches at an attainable price. Now, Singapore-based Horon Watches is ready to throw its hat in the ring, and the newly born watch brand’s first offering is an ambitious one.
> 
> The Horon Watches Ocean Hunter is a collection of four contemporary diver watches as durable as they are handsome. Horon has adopted an ethos of never compromising on quality, using the best materials and Swiss automatic movements to build a watch that lasts, and to make wearing a Horon watch feel like an event, every time. That much is obvious from the Ocean Hunter’s fully machined, 316L marine-grade stainless steel 42mm case, hand-brushed with an attractive streak finish that renders the Ocean Hunter elegant enough to wear with your tailored suit, while being functional and rugged enough to wear on your next hiking or diving adventure. It’s also evident in the premium luminous Super-LumiNova indices, which use a combination of vivid luminous blue (BGW9) and bright luminous light green (C3) – a fetching combination, to be sure, but more importantly, one that makes it easier to read the time at a glance in all conditions.
> 
> View attachment 16545283
> 
> 
> Inside the case is a Selitta SW200-1 automatic movement running at 4 Hz, with a very practical 38 hours of power reserve. A thoroughly trusted and reputable watch movement manufacturer, Selitta also supplies movements to plenty of industry heavyweights, including Hublot and Tag Heuer. In the Horon Ocean Hunter, a half-skeleton case-back shows off the stunning movement and its custom rotor, and keeping the water at bay is a screw-down crown with a custom-embossment and Super-LumiNova bright luminous light green lume.
> 
> All-in-all, the Horon Watches Ocean Hunter boasts a rated water resistance of up to 30 atm of pressure – 300 meters of depth.
> 
> View attachment 16545284
> 
> 
> There are plenty more fine details to appreciate on the Ocean Hunter. The dial, for instance, features a stunning, intricate Double-Guilloche print whose manufacture involves meticulously engraving incredibly detailed geometric patterns into the material. To keep it safe on every maritime adventure, Horon has equipped the Ocean Hunter with a double-domed sapphire crystal glass lens with multiple layers of anti-reflective coating on the underside. But in addition, one variant in the Ocean Hunter collection will feature a meteorite portion in the dial, crafted from actual material from the Muonionalusta meteorite discovered in a remote village of Finland in 1906. The rock is thought to have originated in our solar system’s iron core, and it’s estimated to be over a million years old.
> 
> Horon Watches is planning to launch with its first-ever offering, the Ocean Hunter, in four different colorways. There will be a classic-looking Cyan Blue Ocean colorway, a bold Sporting Yellow option, a subtler, buttoned-up Dusky Grey colorway, and the very special Meteorite option. The company is preparing to go live with a Kickstarter campaign some time in the second quarter of the year, with Super Early Bird pricing of $499 USD for any of the three non-meteorite colorways, and $599 for the Meteorite version.
> 
> View attachment 16545285
> 
> 
> It's a unique, high-quality diver watch for the money, crafted with a staggering attention to detail and uncommon quality. To lock yours in, keep an eye on the Horon Watches Ocean Hunter kickstarter campaign and watch for it to go live in the second quarter.


Great


----------



## heartwatches

Great Looking watch!!! not a bad price either


----------



## chris c

Yes. It's a handsome timepiece. I've always liked the look of the scalloped bezel. However, I've always had difficultly turning them in my Seamasters (i.e. references 2551.80 and 2222.80). I hope the bezel for this watch is easy to turn. But again, a very handsome timepiece.


----------



## midwestwatchguy

Great looking watch!


----------



## MKTime

Aaron Brzozowski said:


> We are living in something of a golden era for watch microbrands, with small, nimble boutique watchmakers starting up all the time, offering collectors and aficionados outstandingly high-quality, handsome watches at an attainable price. Now, Singapore-based Horon Watches is ready to throw its hat in the ring, and the newly born watch brand’s first offering is an ambitious one.
> 
> The Horon Watches Ocean Hunter is a collection of four contemporary diver watches as durable as they are handsome. Horon has adopted an ethos of never compromising on quality, using the best materials and Swiss automatic movements to build a watch that lasts, and to make wearing a Horon watch feel like an event, every time. That much is obvious from the Ocean Hunter’s fully machined, 316L marine-grade stainless steel 42mm case, hand-brushed with an attractive streak finish that renders the Ocean Hunter elegant enough to wear with your tailored suit, while being functional and rugged enough to wear on your next hiking or diving adventure. It’s also evident in the premium luminous Super-LumiNova indices, which use a combination of vivid luminous blue (BGW9) and bright luminous light green (C3) – a fetching combination, to be sure, but more importantly, one that makes it easier to read the time at a glance in all conditions.
> 
> View attachment 16545283
> 
> 
> Inside the case is a Selitta SW200-1 automatic movement running at 4 Hz, with a very practical 38 hours of power reserve. A thoroughly trusted and reputable watch movement manufacturer, Selitta also supplies movements to plenty of industry heavyweights, including Hublot and Tag Heuer. In the Horon Ocean Hunter, a half-skeleton case-back shows off the stunning movement and its custom rotor, and keeping the water at bay is a screw-down crown with a custom-embossment and Super-LumiNova bright luminous light green lume.
> 
> All-in-all, the Horon Watches Ocean Hunter boasts a rated water resistance of up to 30 atm of pressure – 300 meters of depth.
> 
> View attachment 16545284
> 
> 
> There are plenty more fine details to appreciate on the Ocean Hunter. The dial, for instance, features a stunning, intricate Double-Guilloche print whose manufacture involves meticulously engraving incredibly detailed geometric patterns into the material. To keep it safe on every maritime adventure, Horon has equipped the Ocean Hunter with a double-domed sapphire crystal glass lens with multiple layers of anti-reflective coating on the underside. But in addition, one variant in the Ocean Hunter collection will feature a meteorite portion in the dial, crafted from actual material from the Muonionalusta meteorite discovered in a remote village of Finland in 1906. The rock is thought to have originated in our solar system’s iron core, and it’s estimated to be over a million years old.
> 
> Horon Watches is planning to launch with its first-ever offering, the Ocean Hunter, in four different colorways. There will be a classic-looking Cyan Blue Ocean colorway, a bold Sporting Yellow option, a subtler, buttoned-up Dusky Grey colorway, and the very special Meteorite option. The company is preparing to go live with a Kickstarter campaign some time in the second quarter of the year, with Super Early Bird pricing of $499 USD for any of the three non-meteorite colorways, and $599 for the Meteorite version.
> 
> View attachment 16545285
> 
> 
> It's a unique, high-quality diver watch for the money, crafted with a staggering attention to detail and uncommon quality. To lock yours in, keep an eye on the Horon Watches Ocean Hunter kickstarter campaign and watch for it to go live in the second quarter.


<sigh> Do we really need another diver?


----------



## jmaier

The proportions feel off to me. The bezel looks so massive that it dwarfs the actual dial.


----------



## mbsmoot

It's on Kickstarter, so no matter what, it is a NO GO! Done with that platform.


----------



## vmgotit

Looks like a nice new Micro-Diver. I hope the company does well. Vance.


----------



## BundyBear

As someone mentioned, the bezel has a tinge of the Seamaster scalloped edges. What bugs me is the two colour lume, blue for bezel and green for the dial. Throw in a Kickstarter and it's a no go for me.


----------



## countingseconds

Handsome watch for sure. It's not for me though, as it looks like a lot of other divers. I'd rather get the Helm Vanuatu for almost half the price.


----------



## SPC54

For $500, it seems nice and worth the price. But use of the Sellita SW200-1 gives pause for thought. Besides I really don’t need another typical dive watch. Now a Seiko Turtle or Tuna.... 😎


----------



## watchobs

Unique enough to be up for consideration.


----------



## watchman600

countingseconds said:


> Handsome watch for sure. It's not for me though, as it looks like a lot of other divers. I'd rather get the Helm Vanuatu for almost half the price.


I have the Helm Vanuatu and love it,
but this watch looks NOTHING like the vanuatu.
Other than they are both dive watches, 
and look good, I don't think there is a single other thing they have in common.
For what it's worth, I think this Horon looks very interesting and *unique*.
It looks like it will have a very special textured dial and a play of two colors.
And if you meant price, then I don't think $500 is too much for what this offers.
Just out of curiosity, what other divers do you think this Horon looks like?


----------



## CCSTime

Aaron Brzozowski said:


> We are living in something of a golden era for watch microbrands, with small, nimble boutique watchmakers starting up all the time, offering collectors and aficionados outstandingly high-quality, handsome watches at an attainable price. Now, Singapore-based Horon Watches is ready to throw its hat in the ring, and the newly born watch brand’s first offering is an ambitious one.
> 
> The Horon Watches Ocean Hunter is a collection of four contemporary diver watches as durable as they are handsome. Horon has adopted an ethos of never compromising on quality, using the best materials and Swiss automatic movements to build a watch that lasts, and to make wearing a Horon watch feel like an event, every time. That much is obvious from the Ocean Hunter’s fully machined, 316L marine-grade stainless steel 42mm case, hand-brushed with an attractive streak finish that renders the Ocean Hunter elegant enough to wear with your tailored suit, while being functional and rugged enough to wear on your next hiking or diving adventure. It’s also evident in the premium luminous Super-LumiNova indices, which use a combination of vivid luminous blue (BGW9) and bright luminous light green (C3) – a fetching combination, to be sure, but more importantly, one that makes it easier to read the time at a glance in all conditions.
> 
> View attachment 16545283
> 
> 
> Inside the case is a Selitta SW200-1 automatic movement running at 4 Hz, with a very practical 38 hours of power reserve. A thoroughly trusted and reputable watch movement manufacturer, Selitta also supplies movements to plenty of industry heavyweights, including Hublot and Tag Heuer. In the Horon Ocean Hunter, a half-skeleton case-back shows off the stunning movement and its custom rotor, and keeping the water at bay is a screw-down crown with a custom-embossment and Super-LumiNova bright luminous light green lume.
> 
> All-in-all, the Horon Watches Ocean Hunter boasts a rated water resistance of up to 30 atm of pressure – 300 meters of depth.
> 
> View attachment 16545284
> 
> 
> There are plenty more fine details to appreciate on the Ocean Hunter. The dial, for instance, features a stunning, intricate Double-Guilloche print whose manufacture involves meticulously engraving incredibly detailed geometric patterns into the material. To keep it safe on every maritime adventure, Horon has equipped the Ocean Hunter with a double-domed sapphire crystal glass lens with multiple layers of anti-reflective coating on the underside. But in addition, one variant in the Ocean Hunter collection will feature a meteorite portion in the dial, crafted from actual material from the Muonionalusta meteorite discovered in a remote village of Finland in 1906. The rock is thought to have originated in our solar system’s iron core, and it’s estimated to be over a million years old.
> 
> Horon Watches is planning to launch with its first-ever offering, the Ocean Hunter, in four different colorways. There will be a classic-looking Cyan Blue Ocean colorway, a bold Sporting Yellow option, a subtler, buttoned-up Dusky Grey colorway, and the very special Meteorite option. The company is preparing to go live with a Kickstarter campaign some time in the second quarter of the year, with Super Early Bird pricing of $499 USD for any of the three non-meteorite colorways, and $599 for the Meteorite version.
> 
> View attachment 16545285
> 
> 
> It's a unique, high-quality diver watch for the money, crafted with a staggering attention to detail and uncommon quality. To lock yours in, keep an eye on the Horon Watches Ocean Hunter kickstarter campaign and watch for it to go live in the second quarter.
> 
> Like the lume on the crown!


----------



## countingseconds

watchman600 said:


> I have the Helm Vanuatu and love it,
> but this watch looks NOTHING like the vanuatu.
> Other than they are both dive watches,
> and look good, I don't think there is a single other thing they have in common.
> For what it's worth, I think this Horon looks very interesting and *unique*.
> It looks like it will have a very special textured dial and a play of two colors.
> And if you meant price, then I don't think $500 is too much for what this offers.
> Just out of curiosity, what other divers do you think this Horon looks like?


Yes, I was referring to its price, as I am still on the waiting list for the Vanuatu, that I find very handsome.
This Horon is good looking as well and more on the dressy side. The overall look is good with nice vibes of this Omega:


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Wow that Lume is awesome! [emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims

Love the lume


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

